# Okay, I'm in over my head (cabling SOS)



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

:surrender: Well the web can be a great place but I'm getting ready to rip the DSL line outa the wall... :boxer:

I have a subwoofer cable and two speaker runs that need to go in wall. I have the speaker wire. I can buy the rg59/rg6 for the sub. The connectors on the input wall will be grouped together and I would like the sub cable to be in the same wall plate. I have banana plugs for the speakers that I would like to plug in and I'm assuming an RCA connector for the sub. 
On the other end I'll have my speakers hung from the ceiling and they will be about 12 feet apart, no problem. The sub outlet will have it's own wall plate near the floor in the corner of the room.

Okay my problem, I'm trying to find a quality wall plate system that I can use for 4 speakers connectors and the single sub. I'm also trying to figure out what type of connectors to order/use. I mean the back side of the wall plate for the speaker cable (?) and the back side of the wall plate for the sub (? F or RCA). I'm figuring RCA on the exposed side but at least for the sub end I can use a F->RCA cable if I need to. 

I really want this to look professional an not a hack job. I will be timing this with the install of some recessed lighting in the same room so I need all my parts, tools and logistics set before I start or my head will roll. (WAF)

Buying tools isn't an issue for me, I see two links

http://www.techtoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1571
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/psho...84&FTR=092-684&CFID=25091490&CFTOKEN=59260264


Question, will the techtools tool link work just fine for the parts express f-conn connectors?
Anyone have some good wall plate links and connectors?
Radioshack, sjgreatdeals, outdoorspeakerdepot,techtoolsupply,partsexpress and partsconnexion have my head spinning.

Thanks much for any help.
-john


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If you can't find a wall plate for your specific needs, you can always make your own. You can buy a blank wall plate and use "pass through" bananna plug and either a RCA or F connectors, depending on what you decide to use. I've seen 4 pair bananna plug wall plates, but not with a sub connector.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

First off, that tool from TechTool is what I use for F-Conn connectors. Cheaper than the proprietary tool, only difference is that you have to manually adjust a lot and choose the right insert to make the compression.

Also get a 1/4-1/4-1/4 stripper. Tech tool and PE sell them for about $6 and they can do RG59,RG6, and RG6-Quad no problem. I also recommend somethign called a flaring tool that allows you to separate the braided shielding from the center dielectric after stripping the insulation.

As for wall plates, you have two options: keystone and round decora. The keystone uses these U plastic pieces that you either screw in an adapter to, or come pre-made (like a phone or data jack). The round pass through is just that, a plate with a bunch of round holes (with a hex relief for seating the connector).

If all you need is speaker, coax, and rca, go with the round -- it's faster, cheaper, and looks better (you can always see an outline on the keystones).

If you need a mix of data and speaker and coax, then use the keystones -- they are much more flexible.

My advice, though is to get all your keystone stuff from the same supplier. I have some leviton keystone plates and inserts from Home Depot and they just don't quite fit into the stuff I got from Parts Express. However, all the Leviton stuff works with its own and all the Parts Express stuff works together.

From the main PE site, go to Structured Wiring and you'll see a category called Wall Plate Inserts. Everything you need is there.

Oh, and F-conn makes keystone inserts for their connectors, if you are interested. However I don't see why those wouldn't work with the round inserts as well (I have not tried that combo, though).

Good luck and buy a little extra. Inserts and plates are not expensive and it saves a lot to not have to place two orders to "try again" if something doesn't look quite right.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

www.monoprice.com has a few wall plates that are close to what you want. Their 5.1 wallplate has 5 pairs of banana/screw down connectors and a coaxial f-connector. That's probably the best ready made option. You could also buy one with 4 pairs of banana connectors and then a single f-connector separately and then use a double gang decora cover.

The other option is as Mike P. suggested. Get the keystone connectors and plates and build your own. The wallplates typically they come in 1, 2, 3, 4, and 6 hole configs. Any more than 6 and you'd need a second plate.

As for the f-connector compression tool. They do make the best connection, but you could save your money and either get the crimp on or screw on connector type. Crimping type doesn't look as nice but could be dressed up with some heatshrink tubing. I prefer the screw on type. They are the easiest to install.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'm feeling much better about this :bigsmile:

Anthony, where can I find this "1/4-1/4-1/4 stripper", I don't seem to see in on the tech tools site
http://www.techtoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=PRODSEARCH&txtSearch=stripper&Page=8
I actually went through all 9 pages. Parts express has them but they are about $29.00
http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage...ripper&search_type=main&WebPage_ID=3&x=18&y=6

I'll look over momoprice and more parts express tonight.

Thanks again.
-john


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

This one: http://www.techtoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=748

It's a lot cheaper, but I think I'll go through 3 of them before I'd wear out a $30 

So far it's been great for F-conn and other compression connectors.

Good luck.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I just ordered the tools from techtoolsupply, I'm on my way. :T
Thanks again
-john


----------

